# hungarian gsd



## proAppsPro

I may be picking up a Hungarian x cz GSD pup. The pup will be raised for sport The sire and dam have all ancestors except 7 dogs between the two are ipo/sch titled. 

I am familiar with the cz traits but am unfamiliar with Hungarian dogs. Could someone shed some light on Hungarian GSD.

Thanks


----------



## KZoppa

i've never heard of a hungarian GSD.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I'd also be interested if anyone knows anything about any Hungarian breeders.


----------



## Smithie86

There are no "hungarian" lines. They are full German, show or Working, as well as Belgiu, Czech, etc.

Enzo is 1/2 Czech and 1/2 German WL. Quasi is all German working and so our are breedings done in Europe.


----------



## gagsd

I had a dog (rescue) from Hungarian imported parents. She was West German Showlines. Another dog offered to me earlier this year was a "Czech" import. She also was WGr showlines.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Smithie86 said:


> There are no "hungarian" lines. They are full German, show or Working, as well as Belgiu, Czech, etc.


I was just referring to the dogs' citizenship 
Didn't think there were lines specific to Hungary... but I'd like to know if there are any good breeders in Hungary, I'd like to get my next dog from there.


----------



## liljoec

Jax's Mom said:


> I was just referring to the dogs' citizenship
> Didn't think there were lines specific to Hungary... but I'd like to know if there are any good breeders in Hungary, I'd like to get my next dog from there.


Why? I dont understand how the dog's citizenship is matters.


----------



## Jax's Mom

liljoec said:


> Why? I dont understand how the dog's citizenship is matters.


It doesn't... just preference


----------



## liljoec

Jax's Mom said:


> It doesn't... just preference


 
haha, cool. I guess I still dont get it. Is it just to be able to say that your dog came from Hungary? Sounds expensive. hahaha


----------



## Smithie86

I like the citizenship thing.

Not $$$$$. Depends on who you deal with.

With dogs that we breed there, we register them through the SV. The SV has an agreement with MEOE to do that. So, all our puppies from there have SV papers.


----------



## Denali Girl

Smithie86 said:


> I like the citizenship thing.
> 
> Not $$$$$. Depends on who you deal with.
> 
> With dogs that we breed there, we register them through the SV. The SV has an agreement with MEOE to do that. So, all our puppies from there have SV papers.


Smithie your dogs are beautiful!, That is your website in your signature right?


----------



## Jax's Mom

liljoec said:


> Is it just to be able to say that your dog came from Hungary? Sounds expensive. hahaha


It's the opposite 
With the exchange and cost of living, your money goes a lot further for quality there. I'm sure it's the same with most Eastern European countries but also lots of potential for fraud (aka a puppymill/broker with a nice website and fake references and stolen photos). I'm from Hungary so I'd feel most comfortable buying from there because I still have lots of family back home so I could send them to check the place out, ask about word of mouth, etc.


----------



## Denali Girl

Jax's Mom said:


> It's the opposite
> With the exchange and cost of living, your money goes a lot further for quality there. I'm sure it's the same with most Eastern European countries but also lots of potential for fraud (aka a puppymill/broker with a nice website and fake references and stolen photos). I'm from Hungary so I'd feel most comfortable buying from there because I still have lots of family back home so I could send them to check the place out, ask about word of mouth, etc.


 
I did a quick search on google and it appears a lot of dogs are are around 8 to 900 euros? How much is that? $1200.00?


----------



## Jax's Mom

Denali Girl said:


> I did a quick search on google and it appears a lot of dogs are are around 8 to 900 euros? How much is that? $1200.00?


1.00 EUR = 1.34172 USD
or
1.00 EUR =	1.35088 CAD	

According to my calculations, you can have a SchH1 for under $2,000 CAD (whether that will actually be the case in real life, I have yet to find out) but good luck finding anything like that in Canada


----------



## proAppsPro

I'm not a genius, but, just went and searched what towns the titles from the different dogs in the pedigree were earned. They were in West and SW Germany so it stands to reason . . .


----------



## Smithie86

Denali,

Yes, that is ours.

Price can be similar or less, but you have to factor in shipping (most use gradlyn) and possible broker fees (they are cracking down on that).


----------



## Jax's Mom

Smithie, would it be worthwhile to pick up the dog personally?
Or would Hungary's bureaucracy make one's life a life a living ****? LOL


----------



## Smithie86

Not the bureaucracy there. Rules of import in the US.

Plus. more difficult to fly out of the main airport with a dog (500 crate, not sure of puppies). You would want to deal with a pet shipper directly. Plus, the rules are more strigent now with the micrchipping requirements, age for any counttry in Europe.


----------



## Tulky

Jax's Mom said:


> I was just referring to the dogs' citizenship
> Didn't think there were lines specific to Hungary... but I'd like to know if there are any good breeders in Hungary, I'd like to get my next dog from there.


I have one Male Long Coat his name is Lithium


----------

